

Voices of finance: computer programmer at a trading company - fiesycal
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/joris-luyendijk-banking-blog/2011/sep/15/computer-programmer-high-frequency-trading

======
plam
funny that the feedback the interviewee got from his family on his follow-up
commentary page is that everybody hates him

